# Laptop Reference List (WIP)



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 23, 2011)

LAPTOP REFERENCE LIST​
Netbooks (10" - 12")
*Low End - 10k to 13k*


Spoiler





|
*Samsung N100*
|
*ASUS 1011PX*
*CPU*
|Intel N435 1.33GHz|Intel N455 1.66GHz
*RAM*
|1GB DDR3|1GB DDR3
*HDD*
|250GB 5400rpm|250GB 5400rpm
*OS*
|Intel Meego|DOS
*Screen*
|10.1“ 1024x600 LED HD|10“ 1024x600 Anti-Glare
*GPU*
|Intel GMA 3150|Intel GMA 3150
*Optical Drive*
|No|No
*Battery*
|3 cell|6 cell
*Warranty*
|1 Year|1 year
*Pros*
/
*Cons*
|
Fn Keys don't work in Win7
|
*Flipkart*
|
Rs 11,482
|
Rs 12,340
*Letsbuy*
|
Rs 10,600
|
Rs 12,056
*Recommended: ASUS 1011PX*



*Middle End - 13 to 18k*


Spoiler





|
*HP Mini 110*
|
*MSI U135*
|
*Dell Mini 10*
|
*ASUS R011PX*
|
*Samsung NC110*
|
*Lenovo Ideapad S10-3*
*CPU*
|Intel N570 1.66Ghz|Intel N455 1.66Ghz|Intel N455 1.66Ghz|Intel N570 1.66Ghz|Intel N570 1.66Ghz|Intel N455 1.66Ghz
*RAM*
|2GB DDR3|1GB DDR3|1GB DDR3|1GB DDR3|1GB DDR3|1GB DDR3
*HDD*
|320GB 5400rpm|320GB 5400rpm|250GB 5400rpm|320GB 5400rpm|320GB 5400rpm|250GB 5400rpm
*OS*
|DOS|Win XP|Win 7 Starter 32bit|Win 7 Starter 32bit|Win 7 Starter 32bit|Win 7 Starter 32bit
*Screen*
|10.1" 1024x600 Matte LED|10.1" 1024x600 LED|10.1" 1024x600|10.1" 1024x600|10.1" 1024x600 LED|10.1" 1024x600 LED
*GPU*
|Intel GMA 3150|Intel GMA 3150|Intel GMA 3150|Intel GMA 3150|Intel GMA 3150|Intel GMA 3150
*Optical Drive*
|No|No|No|No|No|No
*Battery*
|6 Cell|6 Cell||3 Cell|6 Cell|4 Cell
*Warranty*
|1 year|1 year|1 year|1 year|1 year|1 year
*Pros/Cons*
|
Great KB
|
Fingerprint & Scratch magnet
|
Good KB and speakers
|
Hard to find reviews
|
Good KB and Touchpad
|
Awesome KB

|
Limited Expansion
|
Poor sound
|
Runs hot
||
Small touchpad buttons
|
Great build quality

|
Side touchpad buttons
||
Inbuilt touchpad buttons
|||
Poor touchpad
*Flipkart*
|
Rs 15,755
|
Rs 14,290
|
Rs 18,578
|
Rs 14,647 (N455)
|
Rs 14,999 (N550)
|
Rs 15,711
*Letsbuy*
|
Rs 14,700
|
Rs 13,499
|
Rs 16,499
|
Rs 14,402
|
Rs 14,999
|
Rs 17,299
*Recommended: HP Mini 110*



*High end - 18k to 25k*


Spoiler





|
*HP DM1-3014AU*
|
*ASUS 1215B*
|
*Sony Vaio VPCYB25AG*
|
*MSI U270*
*CPU*
|AMD E350 1.6Ghz|AMD C50 1Ghz|AMD E350 1.6Ghz|AMD E350 1.6Ghz
*RAM*
|2GB DDR3|2GB DDR3|2GB DDR3|2GB DDR3
*HDD*
|320GB 7200rpm|320GB 5400rpm|320GB 5400rpm|320GB 7200rpm
*OS*
|W7 Home Basic 64bit|DOS|W7 Starter|W7 Home Basic 64bit
*Screen*
|11.6" 1366x768 HD LED|12.1" 1366x768 HD|11.6" 1366x768 HD LED|11.6" 1366x768 HD LED
*GPU*
|AMD Radeon HD 6310M|AMD Radeon HD 6250M|AMD Radeon HD 6310M|AMD Radeon HD 6310M
*Optical Drive*
|No|No|No|No
*Battery*
|6 Cell|6 Cell|6 Cell|6 Cell
*Warranty*
|1 Year|1 Year|1 Year|1 Year
*Pros/Cons*
|
Long Battery life
|
Great KB
||
VFM

|
Performance
|
Loud Speakers
||
|
Inbuilt touchpad buttons
|
C50
||
*Flipkart*
|
Rs 22182
|
Rs 19,956
|
Rs 22,264
|
*Letsbuy*
|
Rs 21,777
|
Rs 20,012
|
Rs 21,300
|
Rs 18890
*Recommended: MSI U270, HP DM1-3014AU*



*Extreme*


Spoiler





|
*Alienware M11x*
*CPU*
|Intel i5-2467M 1.4GHz/i7-2617M 1.5GHz
*RAM*
|1GB DDR3
*HDD*
|500GB 7200RPM
*OS*
|W7 Home Premium 64bit
*Screen*
|11" 1366X768 WLED HD
*GPU*
|Intel HD3000 & Nvidia GT 540M
*Optical Drive*
|No
*Battery*
|8 cell
*Warranty*
|1 Year
*Pros*
/
*Cons*
|
Gaming Netbook

|
Cramped KB

|
Expensive
*Flipkart*
|
*Letsbuy*
|



Ultraportables (12" - 14")
Under construction


Mainstream (14" - 16")
Under construction


Desktop Replacement (16"+)
Under construction


----------



## samudragupta (Sep 23, 2011)

good work ishu, maybe this can be made sticky


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Niilesh (Sep 23, 2011)

good work ishu 
this section of TDF needed a thread like that
no doubt it would be made sticky after it is completed


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 23, 2011)

Niilesh said:


> good work ishu
> this section of TDF needed a thread like that
> no doubt it would be made sticky after it is completed


Thanks


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 23, 2011)

Great work. Rep+


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 23, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Great work. Rep+


Thanks


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 23, 2011)

i was waiting that someone would make it..good work man ...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 23, 2011)

smartyrohan12 said:


> i was waiting that someone would make it..good work man ...


Thank you


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice initiative Ishu, repd  btw i always notice you are ahead in laptop questionnaries 

What is WIP in thread title? 

EDIT:
 *i.imgur.com/21Vyx.jpg


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 24, 2011)

Great work here Ishu.
:Thumb:


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 24, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> Nice initiative Ishu, repd  btw i always notice you are ahead in laptop questionnaries
> 
> What is WIP in thread title?
> 
> ...


Thanks
WIP - Work In Progress
and Dammit 



saswat23 said:


> Great work here Ishu.
> :Thumb:


Thanks


----------



## Sarath (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice thread  repped


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Oct 31, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Nice thread  repped


----------



## rajasekhar911 (Oct 31, 2011)

superb !!!


----------



## Skud (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice initiative. Rep given.


----------



## Tenida (Oct 31, 2011)

Great work *ISHU* Rep+++


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Oct 31, 2011)

Cheers guys.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 31, 2011)

Ishu getting a hell lot of Rep! I'm feeling jealous


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Oct 31, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> Ishu getting a hell lot of Rep! I'm feeling jealous


Then get on with the threads you have been working on.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah, waiting for delivery of my lappi for that


----------



## Jripper (Oct 31, 2011)

Repped up |m|


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 10, 2011)

this needs to updated with new model and latest price...


i need to buy laptop in next 2 days... please update the first post....


----------



## mitraark (Dec 11, 2011)

This is an aswesome thread !!!!


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 11, 2011)

But this thread now needs to be updated. 
Their are plenty of better models available now.


----------



## sumansherlock (Dec 11, 2011)

please update mainstream section!!!!!


----------



## shean (Jan 2, 2012)

I am looking for new laptop..my basic requirement is internet surfing and little bit of data entry work. Should I go for AMD processor or Intel..
Is AMD Processor reliable?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 2, 2012)

^Mentioning your budget would really help us to help you in a better way.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jan 3, 2012)

shean said:


> I am looking for new laptop..my basic requirement is internet surfing and little bit of data entry work. Should I go for AMD processor or Intel..
> Is AMD Processor reliable?



This is a Reference thread. So, this is not the correct place to ask the question.
Post your query here Laptop related queries.
Also use the search feature. You will get lot of options around here as per your requirement in your budget.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 14, 2012)

Ishu didn't visit this site since 15th November 2011, and I dont think he will visit this thread soon. Why doesn't any mod edit the OP instead of Ishu?


----------



## captain_volt (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice thread..


----------



## power_8383 (Feb 24, 2012)

Great thread !


----------



## lakhim (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi,
Just one question.
If I take a hp mini and a external optical drive,How much would it cost.
Plz reply.
Have been looking through Flipkart and snapdeal and digit pages.
Can't find satisfactory answer.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 25, 2012)

lakhim said:


> Hi,
> Just one question.
> If I take a hp mini and a external optical drive,How much would it cost.
> Plz reply.
> ...



16-17k (hp mini) + 1.5k


----------

